# خبر هام..ناسا تكتشف أهرامات ومقابر في مصر..



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2011)

*ناسا تكتشف أهرامات ومقابر في مصر بواسطة الأقمار الصناعية*






​ كثيراً ما نظن انه لم يعد هناك ما يخبؤه كوكبنا من أسرار، وانه لا يوجد ما يخفيه موقع جغرافي ما من خبايا تحت الثلوج والرمال وفي قاع المحيطات، لكن هذا انطباع خاطئ.

فقد أعلنت الإدارة الوطنية الامريكية للملاحة الفضائية والفضاء (ناسا) عن اكتشافها 17 هرماً و1000 مقبرة و3000 مستوطنة قديمة في مصر، وذلك بمساعدة أقمار صناعية تحلق في الفضاء الحر على ارتفاع 700 كم عن كوكبنا، مزودة بالأشعة تحت الحمراء، التي يمكن عبرها رصد المباني المدفونة تحت سطح الأرض، ورصد مواقع اخرى على الأرض بدقة شديدة حتى وان لم يزد طولها عن متر واحد.

وحول هذه الاكتشافات الجديدة عبرت سارة باركاك رئيسة فريق البحث التي اكتشف الآثار المصرية القديمة، العاملة في مختبر تحت رعاية (ناسا) في ولاية ألاباما ، عبرت عن دهشتها، مشيرة الى ان "اكتشاف هرم جديد يعد بمثابة حلم لكل عامل في حقل الآثار".

وعبرت باركاك عن تفاؤلها بالمزيد مما يمكن اكتشافه، اذ لفتت الى ان المواقع التي تم اكتشافها مؤخراً قريبة نسبياً من سطح الأرض، وافترضت وجود العديد من المواقع التي طمرها نهر النيل بالطمى، معربة عن أملها بتحقيق المزيد من الإنجازات في هذا المجال.

وأضافت باركاك انها مارست وفريقها العمل في غضون أكثر من عام، وان الجميع اجتهد في تجميع المعلومات الى ان تكونت الصورة النهائية، التي أفادت بأن الفريق نجح في مهمته.

وتوجهت العالمة الأمريكية وفريق المختبر العلمي الى مصر، لمعاينة المواقع التي رصدتها الأقمار الصناعية، ليتضح ان ما كان بين أيديها من صور التقطت من الفضاء تتطابق الى حد كبير جداً مع ما تحويه المواقع المكتشفة، معتبرة ان ذلك كان بمثابة "اختبار لوسائل التكنولوجيا الحديثة".

وأشارت سارة باركاك الى ان التقنيات الحديثة المستخدمة في البحث عن الآثار يمكنها ان تسهم في تعقب أثر اللصوص الذين يسرقونها، وهو ما أعربت الحكومة المصرية عن رغبتها  في الاسستفادة منه، خاصة بعد قيام عدد من لصوص الآثار بممارسة أعمالهم المخالفة للقانون عقب اندلاع ثورة الشباب المصرية.


روسيا
news_all_news


----------



## بايبل333 (28 مايو 2011)

*رائــــــــــــــــع جدا الموضوع داة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

*يا نهار مشلغ *
*دا شارع الهرم اللي في اخره 3 اهرامات بس *
*فيه ملاهي ليليه كتير جدا *
*امال السبعتاشر دول هيعملوا كام ملهي ؟*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي عالخبر *
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 مايو 2011)

*شارع الهرم علي فكره بقي عادي جدا و محترم جدا علي فكره....بروحه كتير*

*مافهوش الا نايت كلبات مرخصه لكدا و عددها انحصر بصوره ملحوظه و بقي اغلبه في الاوتيلات...*

*صح ولا غلط؟؟؟*

*بس خبر حلو جدا*

*انا طول عمري بقول فيه بلد مدفونه تحت بلدنا دي...*

*سلام*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *شارع الهرم علي فكره بقي عادي جدا و محترم جدا علي فكره....بروحه كتير*
> 
> *مافهوش الا نايت كلبات مرخصه لكدا و عددها انحصر بصوره ملحوظه و بقي اغلبه في الاوتيلات...*
> 
> ...


*ولا هدي ولا حاجه 
بس يوم جمعه الغضب كلهم اتحرقوا وجاري الاصلاح 
يعني اوروبا والليل والجندول ورمسيس والاندلس والفاندوم 
وكام واحد تاني مش فاكر اسمائهم كلهم بقوا فحمه ولسه 
التصلحات شغاله 
مفيش غير واحد شغال في طريق نكلا بعد كوكي بارك 
والضغط عليه زي الفل ههههههههههه

وعارف انك هتشكي فيا 
انا ساكن جنبهم وشغلي ناحيتهم هناك بس 
مش زبون :yahoo:
*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *شارع الهرم علي فكره بقي عادي جدا و محترم جدا علي فكره....بروحه كتير*
> 
> *مافهوش الا نايت كلبات مرخصه لكدا و عددها انحصر بصوره ملحوظه و بقي اغلبه في الاوتيلات...*
> 
> ...



طبعاً مش مصري انا

حتى اجاوب على تسؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤلاتك

انما قام بالواجب ومشكور  المرقصي

وجزيل الشكر لمروك وردك..


----------



## جيلان (28 مايو 2011)

*يا لهوى عليكو انتو تحفة مالنا بشارع الهرم دلؤتى ههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا زومل على الخبر انا الى اعرفه ان فى اهرامات قريبة من سطح الارض اكتشفت بنفس الطريقة بالقمر الصناعى قريبة من اهرامات الجيزة الحالية وانهم مطنشنهم خالص هنا بالرغم من ان فى ابحاث كتير متقدمة عليها منهم واحد بعت الخبر للخارج وردوا عليه واعطوا الموضوع اهمية واصحاب البلد نفسهم مش فى الدماغ
مش عارفة الى سمعت عنهم دول هما المذكورين فى الخبر ولا لا
لكن اول مرة اسمع عن كمية الامتشافات دى فظييعة
بس اصلا فى عدم اهتمام فظيييييييع هنا بالاثار بجد كنز ومحدش مهتم بيه والاسماء المشهورة الى عندنا معظمهم حرامية للاسف
حتى السياحة الدينية والعلاجية ابيار موسى فى سينا فى الضيياع وكلها طحالب عايزة تنضيف 
حال الاثار فى مصر يزعل فعلا*


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *رائــــــــــــــــع جدا الموضوع داة *



نورت يا باشا يسوع يباركك


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (29 مايو 2011)

ايه يا جماعة ماله شارع الهرم


----------



## Thunder Coptic (29 مايو 2011)

دارى على شمعتك تقيد على شان الاهرمات الجديدة ما تسرقش هههه
شكرا على الخبر


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *يا نهار مشلغ *
> *دا شارع الهرم اللي في اخره 3 اهرامات بس *
> *فيه ملاهي ليليه كتير جدا *
> *امال السبعتاشر دول هيعملوا كام ملهي ؟*
> ...


شكرا للمرور

يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى عليكو انتو تحفة مالنا بشارع الهرم دلؤتى ههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا زومل على الخبر انا الى اعرفه ان فى اهرامات قريبة من سطح الارض اكتشفت بنفس الطريقة بالقمر الصناعى قريبة من اهرامات الجيزة الحالية وانهم مطنشنهم خالص هنا بالرغم من ان فى ابحاث كتير متقدمة عليها منهم واحد بعت الخبر للخارج وردوا عليه واعطوا الموضوع اهمية واصحاب البلد نفسهم مش فى الدماغ
> مش عارفة الى سمعت عنهم دول هما المذكورين فى الخبر ولا لا
> ...




بصي يا زميلة

دة الخبر مش قديم يعني لما نزلته كان له نهار بس

جديد
صرحوا بيه

ممكن زي ما بتقولي كانوا شاكين


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> بصي يا زميلة
> 
> دة الخبر مش قديم يعني لما نزلته كان له نهار بس
> 
> ...



انا مالى ده هو الراجل الباحث الى بقولك عليه ده طلع فى التلفزيون من فترة وقال كدة هههههه
ممكن يكونو اثار تانية غيرهم  كمان


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2011)

جيلان
يعني الاثار دي لو بيهتموا بيها
ها تكون ثروة اقوى من النفط


----------



## جيلان (30 مايو 2011)

اكيد يا زومل بس ربنا يخلى المسئولين
اصلا معظم اثار المتاحف تقليد كله بيتهرب
انا مع التجارة فى الاثار للى يلاقي منها تحت بيته مثلا لكن فى العلن اما الى اُكتشف واتحط فى المتاحف مايتبدلش
بس بما انى دخلت فى سكة الاثار دى فمينفعش اعمل كدة للاسف ههههههههه
يعنى الاثرى لازم انتمائه للحكومة طول ما فى قانون بيمنع التجارة فى الاثار لكن التجارة فيها مش حرام فقط ممنوعة فى مصر


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> اكيد يا زومل بس ربنا يخلى المسئولين
> اصلا معظم اثار المتاحف تقليد كله بيتهرب
> انا مع التجارة فى الاثار للى يلاقي منها تحت بيته مثلا لكن فى العلن اما الى اُكتشف واتحط فى المتاحف مايتبدلش
> بس بما انى دخلت فى سكة الاثار دى فمينفعش اعمل كدة للاسف ههههههههه
> يعنى الاثرى لازم انتمائه للحكومة طول ما فى قانون بيمنع التجارة فى الاثار لكن التجارة فيها مش حرام فقط ممنوعة فى مصر



اه ما انا بتكلم عن الثروة السياحية
مش التجارية البيع والشرى
ها تجيب الملايين من الاجانب  يصرفوا بالعملة الصعبة دة كان قصدي


----------



## جيلان (30 مايو 2011)

اه بس الى يسمع بقى يا كبيير


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> اه بس الى يسمع بقى يا كبيير



هانت اخر السنة ينتخبوا رئيس جديد
ويمشي الحال..


----------



## elamer1000 (30 مايو 2011)

*الف شكر*

*للخبر*

*يا غالى*

*+++*​


----------



## emadramzyaiad (30 مايو 2011)

اكتشاف هاااااااااايل


----------



## غالى صبحى (30 مايو 2011)

لا انا مثلا لو عرفت ان في عندي اهرامات وانا راجل حرامي قديم يبقي ما ابدأش في الكشف عنهم قبل ما اوصلهم انا الاول واقلبهم تمام وبعد كدة اعلن ان الهرم تم اكتشافة بس الحرامية بتوع زمان سرقوة


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> ايه يا جماعة ماله شارع الهرم



اهرامات جديدة
للنبش


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> دارى على شمعتك تقيد على شان الاهرمات الجديدة ما تسرقش هههه
> شكرا على الخبر



اهلاً نورت
يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*
> 
> *للخبر*
> 
> ...



مشكووووووووور يا امير 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2011)

emadramzyaiad قال:


> اكتشاف هاااااااااايل



تمام نور
الرب يباركك


----------



## مريم12 (30 مايو 2011)

*عظيمة يا مصر
علشان تعرفوا بس لما نقول مصر بتقدم بينا بعد الثورة تصدقوا 
ههههههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا كليمو
و احلى تقيم للموضوع​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2011)

غالى صبحى قال:


> لا انا مثلا لو عرفت ان في عندي اهرامات وانا راجل حرامي قديم يبقي ما ابدأش في الكشف عنهم قبل ما اوصلهم انا الاول واقلبهم تمام وبعد كدة اعلن ان الهرم تم اكتشافة بس الحرامية بتوع زمان سرقوة



ههههههههههههه
ماشي
شكرا لمرورك ورد


----------

